# Strange white spots on a poplar tree



## anansi (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello, everyone.

I have what I am told is a poplar tree on my property that has been dead for some time. This tree is about 50 feet tall. 

Recently, white spots have appeared on the trunk and they are growing in size and length. At their current growth rate, the tree may be completely white by the end of the month.

Can someone tell me what might be happening to this tree?

Should I cut this tree down?

Do I need to worry about this disease affecting the other trees in my landscape?

Thanks.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 9, 2009)

anansi said:


> Do I need to worry about this disease affecting the other trees in my landscape?



Not unless this dead tree falls on them.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Not unless this dead tree falls on them.



Yeah, you did better than I was gonna do. How does this sound?

Yo, dude, ya got a rotting dead tree in yer yard which sound like it might be big enough to cause some trouble. Get rid of it.

Thing is I see white spots too


----------



## treeseer (Oct 11, 2009)

anansi said:


> Do I need to worry about this disease affecting the other trees in my landscape?.


Not if it falls on your head--that would be the end of all your worries!


----------

